# how will you define maturity ?



## RealEntp (Dec 18, 2010)

wiki -
Maturity is a psychological term used to indicate how a person responds to the circumstances or environment in an appropriate and adaptive manner. This response is generally learned rather than instinctive, and is not determined by one's age.* Maturity also encompasses being aware of the correct time and place to behave and knowing when to act appropriately, according to the situation*.

how would you know that you are mature ?

what makes you mature ?


----------



## MrShatter (Sep 28, 2010)

I agree with the above definition, just basically basically acting appropriately, and not being selfish.


----------



## SuspenderOfDisbelief (Nov 10, 2010)

I believe that maturity is the ability to be able to make constructive, proactive decisions pertaining to yourself and those around you.

But, I believe that the best way to define maturity is having the correct balance of things in your life- work vs play, that sort of stuff. A workaholic isn't doing things that are very healthy for himself, etc.


----------



## Rez (Nov 6, 2009)

I believe maturity is about confining to the standards set by the norm but knowing at the same time, where to place individuality high above the constructive yet intrusive demands of societies indiscretions


----------



## Inky (Dec 2, 2008)

I agree with the definition you found. I believe much of maturity is about being able to put your own feelings aside enough to understand others and put yourself in their shoes. It's being sensitive to others' feelings and social protocols - thus knowing how to act appropriately.

Aside from that, I also think that maturity is related to understanding yourself. It's knowing how you affect others, understanding why you feel the way you do in certain situations, learning self-control and etc. Everything starts with yourself.

I think you can never be sure of how mature you are, because it is something you gain with age. As you are exposed to more and more challenging situations, you slowly learn how to deal with them. As goes the saying, the more you learn, the less you know.


----------

